# Cooper Arms Mod. 21 Varmint .223 w/ Vortex



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sold


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just added a couple more pic's. Look at the figured wood.


----------

